# 90460 vs. 90471



## LKaf7 (May 24, 2017)

Hello!

I need some clarification. CPT guidelines states "For immunization administration of any vaccine that is not accompanied by face to face physician or qualified health care professional counseling to the patient/family OR for administration of vaccines to patients over 18 years of age, report codes 90471-90474.

So, if a patient under the age of 18 comes in for vaccines but no counseling is performed, 90471 would be used? 

Thank you,
Leah


----------



## cmnave25 (May 26, 2017)

You are correct to use 90471-90474 in this instance since no counseling for the vaccines is provided during this visit.


----------



## cindy.mcleod89@gmail.com (Jul 13, 2017)

*90460/90461 vs 90471/90472*

So when do you use the 90460 and 90461 for immunizations? I had a coder tell her FP clinic this years ago and others are arguing back that it should be the 90471 and 90472. Help me to understand it in black and white, please. Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 13, 2017)

Counseling is require to bill the [FONT=&quot]*90460/90461*[/FONT] regardless of patient age.


----------



## erjones147 (Jul 14, 2017)

cmcleod@centralutahclinic.com said:


> So when do you use the 90460 and 90461 for immunizations? I had a coder tell her FP clinic this years ago and others are arguing back that it should be the 90471 and 90472. Help me to understand it in black and white, please. Thanks



One example that we use at our clinic is when a mother may refuse a vaccination when offered by the nurse/MA, but then the doctor convinces the parent during the Well Child to change her mind and allow the shot 

Another example would be if the doctor/FNP goes over key points regarding specific vaccinations from a CDC guide


----------

